# Castration- good or bad?



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

My little boy is just 7 months old and very well behaved so would it be such a good plan to have him castrated at 12 months. Vets seem to think it only has positive benefits but I wonder if it will change his personality and result in unnecessary pain. Is it just a fad like tail docking?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grockel said:


> My little boy is just 7 months old and very well behaved so would it be such a good plan to have him castrated at 12 months. Vets seem to think it only has positive benefits but I wonder if it will change his personality and result in unnecessary pain. Is it just a fad like tail docking?


If I was him, I would like to keep them. 8)


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

*no......*

i had my weimaraner done a number of years ago with the advice that it would calm him down...no effect what so ever...never have it done again...Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would say no.
My previous dog was a Border Collie, after he had 'been done' he did have a bit of a personality change. He became rather waspish to people outside the family group. Also despite running, on average, 20 miles a week he always had weight problems.
My present dog is 'complete' and he is a little 'git' to everyone. :lol: . He has far less excersise but does not put on excess weight with age.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Grockel I was going to report you to the NSPCC until I read further.
Please use quotes when you humanise your pets please. 
Also I thought you were asking for nominations  There are a few politicians I could suggest for starters :wink:


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Male cattle are castrated young to make them less aggressive, to stop them serving all females in sight (whether in the same field or over a fence) and to make them put on a bit of fat for finishing. I think the same will apply to dogs. We had a male dog which we had "done" and I think it suited him fine. The weight thing can be controlled by diet and appropriate excercise for the type of dog. Collies, which we have, need lots of excercise, several miles a day because they are bred to run up hills after sheep and soon get bored if they don't have it.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Balls are not just for Christmas. There are for life 8)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I had an uncastrated King Charles years ago, he would have a go at any dog regardless of size, he was the resident Houdini and could escape from anything, he would also b***k anything he could, teddys, legs handbags :lol: :lol: 

now Rusty has been castrated, (was done before we got him), he is so different, friendly with all dogs, only likes Tonys leg :lol: and doesn't escape any chance he gets, I know he is old now but he wasn't when we got him,

I think it depends on the dog and weighing up all the pro's & con's, and of course personal choice, you know your own dog


Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:
 

> I had an uncastrated King Charles years ago, he would have a go at any dog regardless of size, he was the resident Houdini and could escape from anything, he would also b***k anything he could, teddys, legs handbags :lol: :lol:
> 
> now Rusty has been castrated, (was done before we got him), he is so different, friendly with all dogs, only likes Tonys leg :lol: and doesn't escape any chance he gets, I know he is old now but he wasn't when we got him,
> 
> ...


I like your first dog best. Sounds like a character and ideal to have at family gatherings for entertainment, like weddings and\or funerals.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: no......*



stecaz said:


> i had my weimaraner done a number of years ago with the advice that it would calm him down...no effect what so ever...never have it done again...Steve


Agree with Steve, made no difference whatsoever. He just went 17 years without any balls.

Only benefit was to the vet who charged us a small fortune for the op.

Trev


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

No not unless there is a problem.

It will not necessarily calm him down , it may make him less interested in getting his leg over BUT it will make him want more food and if you are not firm he will put on weight.

Luke had a common problem with dogs , which is a small tumour that grows close to the anus ( cannot remember the correct name , but the web will give info).

If this occurs then when the tumour is removed you should castrate the dog as it reduces the risk of the tumour returning.

No dog should be castrated unless there is this type of problem IMO.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mostly there are only benefits as your vet explained. Dogs only put on weight if, like us, they get too much food. Just cut his food by one third and see how he goes.

All the problems mentioned above are behaviour problems not related to being entire or castrated. If a dog has a bad HABIT when he is castrated he will still have it afterward and needs retraining. Castration tends to prevent bad habits like wandering, fighting, bonking etc starting in the first place.

I always think that it is a little bit unfair to let our dogs keep their testicles and not let them use them!? 

Pat


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

quote ""I like your first dog best. Sounds like a character and ideal to have at family gatherings for entertainment, like weddings and\or funerals.""

I dare not tell you what his party trick was, 8O right in front of the gate, the look on the paper boys face was priceless :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

We had Flinty the Gt Dane done before he was 12 months old, the adage been that what you've not had you can't miss.....and the thought of a 13 stone dane Ooinking on your leg or anyone elses for that does not bear thinking about....

True to form he has never had the 'urge' couldent tell a male from female dog and is even tempered and kindly natured....
I think more men should have it done!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Castration*

Hi

The late Oscar had the snip about two years before I got him. Those that knew him will tell you how gidy he was. Also, when out and about, he would think nothing of entering in to the act with a female - or a male come to think of it!

The dog I am getting in a few weeks is already castrated - and he is very young at 9 months. This came about because he was rushed to the vets after swallowing a chestnut. Whilst under the surgeons knife, the vet spotted that the dog's "bits" were a bit tangled - and hence everything was removed.

On a personal note, I would castrate a dog for two reasons if no other.

1) Less chance of being kidnapped and used as a stud!

2) The dog cannot get testicle cancer if he has no testicles.

R


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Your getting a new dog Russell, I missed that one, tell me more



Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Castration*



Rapide561 said:


> 1) Less chance of being kidnapped and used as a stud!
> 
> 2) The dog cannot get testicle cancer if he has no testicles.
> 
> R


Good thinking but following on from that... if you amputate its back legs then it will avoid arthritus in later life, chop it tail off so it doesn't get caught in anything and remove all teeth to avoid infection. I am slightly confused about dog owners in some ways. On the one hand their dogs are members of the family and treated like and sometimes better than children and yet who would do all these nasty ops to their kids. This does in no way refer to your new dogs ops Russel because there appears to ba a valid point in favour of the op but someone please enlighten a cat lover.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well if you are going to regard your dogs as four-legged little humans, lets think on. Picture your average human eunuch. Overweight, bitchy and really annoyed about something he had but can't quite remember what.
How do we dare to play God to other inhabitants of this planet?


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

We're considering castration for our year old Bichon. The vet recommended it to stop the problem we have with him cocking his leg everywhere in the house. It's impossible to catch him in the act, as all we find are the little splashes up the furniture and the lemon stains on the bath towels. He also humps our bullmastiff (not the vet), but that's quite funny to watch, as the latter takes no notice of this midget dog doing his love thing on her backside.

However, I'm mindful of vets recommending anything which makes them money, so I'd be glad of any advice as an alternative to castration. Oh, the Bichon also craps around the house and if a door is left open for a second, he's out and away. 

Shaun


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Shark said:


> We're considering castration for our year old Bichon. The vet recommended it to stop the problem we have with him cocking his leg everywhere in the house. It's impossible to catch him in the act, as all we find are the little splashes up the furniture and the lemon stains on the bath towels. He also humps our bullmastiff (not the vet), but that's quite funny to watch, as the latter takes no notice of this midget dog doing his love thing on her backside.
> 
> However, I'm mindful of vets recommending anything which makes them money, so I'd be glad of any advice as an alternative to castration. Oh, the Bichon also craps around the house and if a door is left open for a second, he's out and away.
> 
> Shaun


This could be the Bichon's bid for leadership. Think dog pack and treat him accordingly.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't understand why so many people are highly indignant about docking certain breeds of dog, yet almost nobody makes the slightest moral whimper about chopping their nuts off - often purely for the convenience of their owners. 8O 8O :roll:

Losing a bit of tail makes no biophysical difference worth mentioning, but removing an organ (_or pair of_) which produces lord knows what combination of hormonal and other substances must have a very much greater impact on the animal.

I can't get worked up about either docking or castrating, but the emotive attitudes of a whole lot of people seems a bit out of balance to me.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My boy is the first dog that I have owned that I have had this done to, main reasons as you state Russell.

He went in at 9.30am and was happily running around the garden at 3pm he doesn't even seem to have noticed that they have gone.................I was really worried about it before hand and read a lot of doggie forums etc first to make sure that I was doing the right thing............might be worth you doing that too. 

Whilst on holiday in Portugal I was talking to a couple who had owned two airedales and got into discussion on this very subject they said I had done the right thing as both their dogs had had problems 'down there' in later life and wished they had had the op done sooner, which would have prevented the illness both suffered from.

My dog hasn't changed at all, he is still the same personality and hasn't put on any weight at all. 

As someone else also said to me they had their dog 'done' as they didn't want him having hurges that he couldn't satisfy which I suppose is another aspect unless of course you are going to mate the dog on a regular basis. 

I don't even think about my doggie being done now he is just the same to me.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Shark said:


> We're considering castration for our year old Bichon. The vet recommended it to stop the problem we have with him cocking his leg everywhere in the house. It's impossible to catch him in the act, as all we find are the little splashes up the furniture and the lemon stains on the bath towels. He also humps our bullmastiff (not the vet), but that's quite funny to watch, as the latter takes no notice of this midget dog doing his love thing on her backside.
> 
> However, I'm mindful of vets recommending anything which makes them money, so I'd be glad of any advice as an alternative to castration. Oh, the Bichon also craps around the house and if a door is left open for a second, he's out and away.
> 
> Shaun


A friend of mine breeds Bichons and her males wear a belly band around the house. As pretty as they are they are dirty little sods. If you are interested send me pm and I will pass on her details to you.

Sharon


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Grockel said:


> My little boy is just 7 months old and very well behaved so would it be such a good plan to have him castrated at 12 months. Vets seem to think it only has positive benefits but I wonder if it will change his personality and result in unnecessary pain. Is it just a fad like tail docking?


I have kept and bred dogs for 25 years now. I have only had 1 dog castrated in all that time, and I still have him now. The only reason he was done was because I had breeding bitches in the house and we did not want an accident as I certainly did not want to continue his lines. He is a very dominant Jack Russell Terrier. It did not change his character. He still lifts his leg occasionally when he wants to show that he is the boss. He still thinks that he can mate with bitches in season and he did not put on weight. He is just now a grumpy old git who thinks he is the boss.

My advice to you is to leave "things" as they are. If it is not broke, don't try to fix it.

Hope this helps.

Sharon


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

it seems that generally speaking the opinion is leave things as nature intended.

if there is a mediacl issue that is different but the ' just in case ' attitude is a load of nonsensense IMO.

if we followed that attitude we shoud castrate all male teenagers that get into trouble ( or may get into trouble) just in case they get worse as they get older or may get testicular cancer or may have children that continue a bad breed line etc.

Training, discipline and patience are the answer for dogs that is ( or maybe dogs and teenagers)


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Neutering*

Having just sent my Lowchen bitch in this morning for spaying I feel I must defend the neutering side. Although I am sure most of you are sensible owners as a dog Warden I came across many unwanted puppys and if animal charities had taken an active roll earlier fewer dogs and cats would have become P T S statistics. As regards health isssues I had to have a 14 year old Bichon spayed because of Pyometra and now regularly have my older bitches done to save problems later. As regards dogs I had four setter males done to prevent cancer because it has become more prevelant the same as in humans. Temperament can change for the better but it varies with each dog or bitch. As regards BIchons they are very oversexed and if you are not breeding from them I would have them done. If you are lucky it might grow out of the habit. Inspite of being a toy breed they are very much terrier in their attitude.

Cynthia


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Neutering*



lowchen said:


> Having just sent my Lowchen bitch in this morning for spaying I feel I must defend the neutering side. Although I am sure most of you are sensible owners as a dog Warden I came across many unwanted puppys and if animal charities had taken an active roll earlier fewer dogs and cats would have become P T S statistics. As regards health isssues I had to have a 14 year old Bichon spayed because of Pyometra and now regularly have my older bitches done to save problems later. As regards dogs I had four setter males done to prevent cancer because it has become more prevelant the same as in humans. Temperament can change for the better but it varies with each dog or bitch. As regards BIchons they are very oversexed and if you are not breeding from them I would have them done. If you are lucky it might grow out of the habit. Inspite of being a toy breed they are very much terrier in their attitude.
> 
> Cynthia


Some very valid points but it is odd, is it not that these practices could be applied to children i.e. the number of unwanted children could be reduced if those that are poor were neutered. And already, we see women having the breasts removed when nothing is wrong with them but there is a possibility of contracting cancer through their genes.

I'm not really sure what is right and what is wrong, morally or otherwise.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for the Bichon responses - a dog which is full of character but at times a monumental pain in the arse!

Shaun


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We had Hadley 'done' on vets advice (German Shepherd)

Always regretted it as it didnt stop him getting prostate cancer and sadly he is no longer with us. Had we not done him, we could have had another Hadley to live on.

He didnt put on weight and it didn't stop him trying to hump other dogs and he was still a *** if he saw another male dog.

Peter


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The answer is really in the question originally posed.
If you can think of a good reason to do it then it doesnt need doing. Any operation has risks however small and these must be outweight by the benefits.

Does castation cure aggression - only in about 40% of cases. Does it stop leg mounting only in 50-60% of cases as leg mounting is also used as a dominance response and nowt to do with sex. 

Tail docking once had a reason. it was usually seek on fighting or ratting dogs as it gave the prey or opponent less to grab hold of in a fight.

You wounlnt be able to show a dog in a dog show that wasnt "entire" unless there was a proven medical reason. 

Phill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Does it stop leg mounting only in 50-60% of cases as leg mounting is also used as a dominance response and nowt to do with sex.
> Phill


Many thanks for the tip. I shall try that at home as nothing else I've tried has worked for me. 8O


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Pusser said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > Does it stop leg mounting only in 50-60% of cases as leg mounting is also used as a dominance response and nowt to do with sex.
> ...


Hi pusser
There are several reasons why they do this. Sometimes its dominance related other times its just done to get attention as he/she will have learned thatb humping your leg get him a "get off" which is better than no attention at all.

Try to see what the situation is just before he does it. Are you ignoring him. Could he be stressed out about something.

Pm me if you need any more help

phill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > drcotts said:
> ...


I'm away for a couple of days but I will give it a go on Thursday and see how the missus reacts. Watch this space....


----------

